# Responding Positively to Compliments



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A girl I used to go to high school with left a message on my Facebook profile, saying, "You're looking pretty bad *** in that picture. So you know."

I have never been very good at taking compliments regarding my appearance, so I tend to prefer to make people laugh with my appearance. Rather than be dismissive though, I'd like to do something different and respond positively to compliments for a change. I don't want to just not respond at all, as that seems rude. I don't think she's teasing me or making fun, as that's not her style.

I feel so "ugh" to thank people for compliments regarding my physical appearance, since most people don't like my physical appearance. It also makes me feel vulnerable to deception.. as if I'm thanking someone for comments made insincerely. Then again, I realize it's irrational to assume that all compliments are made without sincerity.

So how should I go about this? A simple "Thanks"? Something more? Does it even matter?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I responded (two days after post was made): 

"Hey, thanks, I've always been quite the bad ***, as you know. I really like your hair in your photo like that."

I just thought I'd make a joke along with a sincere compliment in return. I over-analyze!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think you handled that in a very bad *** way!! Congratulations.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, turns out she was using a wig in the photo. Woops. I hadn't seen her in a long time though, so I didn't know.


----------

